# Me sigo pajeando con este vídeo de un fulano contra 2 caballeros de la secreta en Barcelona



## gallofino (3 Ago 2022)

es antiguo pero lo sigo viendo y me jarto. El secreta que recibe es cliente VIP de su dentista de confianza.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Ago 2022)

Me encanta. 

Son los que registraban bolsas de la compra en busca de productos no esenciales.


----------



## gallofino (3 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me encanta.
> 
> Son los que registraban bolsas de la compra en busca de productos no esenciales.



y te multaban por ir a llevar a la mujer a trabajar cuando nos encerraron


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> y te multaban por ir a llevar a la mujer a trabajar cuando nos encerraron



De mí no saldrá nunca más ni un rechazo ni una condena.


----------



## Lector21 (3 Ago 2022)

Al principio van muy valientes pero con el primer baño de realidad ya se alejan bastante.


----------



## forestal92 (3 Ago 2022)

A Pepe el calvo mangina lo tiraban al suelo por salir en confinamiento... Este calvo tiene los respetos de burbuja.


----------



## Lector21 (3 Ago 2022)

Sabe pegar y se le ve en forma. Y la Charo del vídeo diciendo que va armado, sus únicas armas son sus puños y los usa muy bien.


----------



## Magufillo (3 Ago 2022)

Es gloria bendita. Que dos hostias mas bien dadas.


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Ago 2022)

Ese negroc es weno?


----------



## Ricky Funerales (3 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Ese negroc es weno?



Cualquiera que se arriesgue y desafie a la autoridad por su libertad ES bueno.


----------



## belenus (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Olivander's (3 Ago 2022)

Lector21 dijo:


> Sabe pegar y se le ve en forma. Y la Charo del vídeo diciendo que va armado, sus únicas armas son sus puños y los usa muy bien.



menuda subnormal la que graba jaja y los caballeros que rápido se cagan encima cuando les hacen frente


----------



## Galvani (3 Ago 2022)

Y no es poca cosa el otro porque pese a eso no le tumba.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 Ago 2022)

acostumbrados a pedir pasaporte covid a ancianas ahora estarán mas tranquilos.


----------



## Can Cervecero (3 Ago 2022)

Va en el sueldo de las policias y los policios


----------



## lefebre (3 Ago 2022)

¿Y la Charo diciendo: "va armado, va armado", Que?


----------



## mxmanu (3 Ago 2022)

El de la extensible en la mano sale corriendo en vez de ayudar a su compañero, vaya maricón el tío


----------



## Fermi (3 Ago 2022)

El "caballero, caballero, la mascarilla" se enfrenta al menda con los brazos caidos y claro, por mucho que veas venir la hostia, te la comes si o si.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> es antiguo pero lo sigo viendo y me jarto. El secreta que recibe es cliente VIP de su dentista de confianza.



Lo reconozco, he disfrutado perversamente.


----------



## Invekt (3 Ago 2022)

Si son del cuerpo, ellos no han cumplido con lo jurado en la constitución pues uno recoge lo que siembra, no?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Ago 2022)

esta bien pero se echa en falta el eeeeehhhh, eeeehhhh...


----------



## davitin (3 Ago 2022)

Y el policie que coño dice "fuero!" "fuero!" o que coño?


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ago 2022)

Lector21 dijo:


> Al principio van muy valientes pero con el primer baño de realidad ya se alejan bastante.



al suelo o te doy otra . 

a ese 
a ese habria que embestirlo tirarlo al suelo y pazuzearlo con su propia PORRA.


----------



## elCañonero (3 Ago 2022)

El más bocachancla el más cagao, nunca falla


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (3 Ago 2022)

USA nos lleva siglos de ventaja, par de tiros a la pierna y where is the problem?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Ago 2022)

Lo visto en bucle unas 100 veces. Da para paja.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (3 Ago 2022)

Pero como se sabe que son policias?


----------



## TercioVascongado (3 Ago 2022)

giorgio_furlan dijo:


> USA nos lleva siglos de ventaja, par de tiros a la pierna y where is the problem?




Respetando la escala de proporción, son igual de funcivagos que aquí. No hay más que ver cómo actuaron en el último tiroteo de la escuela de Texas esperando a que escampara el asunto.






__





Un vídeo muestra la respuesta dubitativa de la policía en el tiroteo de la escuela de Uvalde


Un video del tiroteo de la escuela de Uvalde, Texas, publicado este martes muestra a la policía esperando por más de una hora antes de irrumpir en el aula donde el hombre armado...




www.elmundo.es













Indignación en EE.UU. por el escalofriante video que muestra la entrada del atacante en la escuela de Uvalde y la inacción de la policía - BBC News Mundo


Imágenes publicadas por un medio local muestran a la policía esperando para confrontar al perpetrador de la masacre en la escuela de Texas.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Ago 2022)

Dice: suelo o te doy otra,.... solo veo legítima defensa de forma proporcionada.


----------



## Reilly (3 Ago 2022)

Es boxeador, Federico Colombi. Y las armas son sus puños jajaja

Yo también me toco día sí día también con este video.

"Suelo o te doy otra". Le faltan piernas luego. Le mete un 2-1 de libro.


----------



## gallofino (3 Ago 2022)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Pero como se sabe que son policias?



es un vídeo de hace 2 años, 2 mossos y el que pega era boxeador amateur. Les dejó la cara como un mapa


----------



## Gorrión (3 Ago 2022)

Que buenas hostias y muy merecidas.

Las mujeres como siempre, con el retraso mental de serie.


----------



## Fermi (3 Ago 2022)

Aprender boxeo es bonito.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Ago 2022)

caballero caballero, la mascarilla caballero.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (3 Ago 2022)

giorgio_furlan dijo:


> USA nos lleva siglos de ventaja, par de tiros a la pierna y where is the problem?



Lo dices por los tiros que les metería el calvo si estuviera en EEUU?


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Ago 2022)

Al más puro estilo de Bud Spencer.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 Ago 2022)

ya en la miniatura del vídeo les estaba avisando


----------



## Decipher (3 Ago 2022)

A la Charo se le cruzan las dos neuronas que tiene y empieza a decir que va armado.


----------



## Decipher (3 Ago 2022)

Dice "al suelo o te doy otra" o sea que el que empezó pegando fue el policía. Por cierto el madero que se lleva las dos galletas primero le mete una patada al maromo.


----------



## amigos895 (3 Ago 2022)

Recuerdo haberlo visto en 2020, ¿Esto era cuando la dictadura en todo su esplendor no? En el arresto domiciliario.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (3 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Ese negroc es weno?



Que negro?
No sale ni un negro en el video


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Ago 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que negro?
> No sale ni un negro en el video



Ve al ocultista!!!
Un negro y además de los que han entrado ilegalmente.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (3 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Ve al ocultista!!!
> Un negro y además de los que han entrado ilegalmente.



No sé si me estás vacilando o es que eres tonto directamente.
O a lo mejor un follanegros. De los que està el foro lleno.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Ago 2022)

Por lo que parece, el héroe de Burbuja, pegó aún camarero que no quiso servirle si no pagaba antes los chupitos que se había trincado. Al día siguiente volvió a meterse en otra bronca...Un grande y ejemplo a seguir, lo mismo no estaba ni vacunado


----------



## V10 5.2 (3 Ago 2022)

Y tanto que va armado.


----------



## Burbujarras (3 Ago 2022)

giorgio_furlan dijo:


> USA nos lleva siglos de ventaja, par de tiros a la pierna y where is the problem?



Menudas mariconas los usanos


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Ago 2022)

La Charo de mierda llamando hijodelagranputa al calvo cuando este se defiende,

que puto asco me dan estas zorras.


----------



## Yomimo (3 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me encanta.
> 
> Son los que registraban bolsas de la compra en busca de productos no esenciales.



A mí lo qué si me hubiera encantado es qué le hubieran metido dos tiros.


----------



## mvpower (3 Ago 2022)

Hace gracia verlos como pierden los nervios, en una guerra son los primeros en caer 
La verdad que los impresentables escorias de negro y verde son la peor plaga de parásitos que azota España ahora mismo, son los reyes de la raza parásita


----------



## elviejo (3 Ago 2022)

"La mascarillla caballero."

"A ver abuelo, qué lleva en la bolsa. ¿No sabe que no puede salir de casa?

"Voy a reventaros la puerta de vuestra casa que estais haciendo una fiesta ilegal y estamos en plandemia."

"Caballero, la comunidad autónoma está confinada, ¿a dónde se dirige?"


----------



## Emosido (3 Ago 2022)

Tiene buen sonido la galleta doble


----------



## Derroition Man (3 Ago 2022)

Que buena combinacion le mete, el boxeo es un deporte muy util, mas que la mariconada del karate a la que apuntan a los niños de hoy.


----------



## IMPULSES (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> es antiguo pero lo sigo viendo y me jarto. El secreta que recibe es cliente VIP de su dentista de confianza.



La falto enlazar una combinación de 3-4 golpes..pero por como planta los pies en el.suelo se ve que algo boxeo.
Si llega a ser uno de.muay thai después de enlazar el 1-2 y el.otro bajar la cabeza le remata con rodilla.
Nunca hay que subestimar al q se tenga enfrente es el primer gran error


----------



## Gorrión (3 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Por lo que parece, el héroe de Burbuja, pegó aún camarero que no quiso servirle si no pagaba antes los chupitos que se había trincado. Al día siguiente volvió a meterse en otra bronca...Un grande y ejemplo a seguir, lo mismo no estaba ni vacunado



La cosa queda entre delincuentes, y de todos los que salen en el vídeo los caballeros son los peores.


----------



## IMPULSES (3 Ago 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> A mí lo qué si me hubiera encantado es qué le hubieran metido dos tiros.



Si le meten 2 tiros al de blanco, se quedan sin curro.
Y el coche y el piso paco no se pagan solos..


----------



## Crivit (3 Ago 2022)

Falta video, luego vienen más mossos, les atiza y se trata de ir en el coche. Es un descojone


----------



## Wasi (3 Ago 2022)

Patadita a la tibia de maricona funcionaria gordita contra uno-dos de manual de alfota rompeanos


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ago 2022)

cuando le da suena como en los videojuegos, uurrggg uurrrggg


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Ago 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Patadita a la tibia de maricona funcionaria gordita contra uno-dos de manual de alfota rompeanos



Se me ha puesto dura con el rompeanos rompiendo anos de caballero caballero, no homo.


----------



## monard (3 Ago 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> ¿Y la Charo diciendo: "va armado, va armado", Que?



¡¡¡¡¡EHH, EHHH, EEEEEEEEEEEEEH.... EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!!!!


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (3 Ago 2022)

Hay que reconocer que el cabayero tiene aguante, soporta las galletas como el muro de Manué


----------



## 21creciente (3 Ago 2022)

Me nutre


----------



## Dj Puesto (3 Ago 2022)

Yo es que veo a la mayoría de policías nacionales y guardias civiles y me dan ganas de darles el palo, los recién salidos de la academia alguno todavía está mazado , a los 3 o 4 años ya se dejan y en la academia por lo que me dijo un conocido de defensa personal o combate nanai, todo técnicas de resolución dialogada del conflicto , principio de intervención mínima, etc etc.

Me nutriría si no fuese porque estos son los que nos tienen que defender a los ciudadanos, porque si te tomas la justicia por tu mano ya sabes, calabozo y esta panda de cobardes riéndose con sorna de ti.


----------



## Rextor88 (3 Ago 2022)

Va armado dice la charo...

Armado con un buen derechazo jaja


----------



## alas97 (3 Ago 2022)

Está rotísimo el calbo


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

Guardia baja del que recibe.
Seguro que es un posturitas que hacía taekwondo y se pensaba que era lo más.
Y claro, en taekwondo lo de usar los brazos no mola, porque no te llevan a los juegos olímpicos 

Muay Thai es lo que te da la vida en la calle.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Ago 2022)

la niña que grita esta cagada. por eso grita suelo, no veas como corria.
les esta bien empleado por trabajadores...


----------



## Reilly (3 Ago 2022)

Es un 2-1 joder. Otro que no tiene ni zorra.


----------



## Invasor (3 Ago 2022)

Sabía que era éste video antes de entrar. El tipo es un boxeador italiano que la anduvo liando y al final acabo preso.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Ago 2022)

El madero es buen encajador.

No queda completamente ko.


----------



## unaburbu (3 Ago 2022)

Mítico. Vaya de ostias se lleva el pringao del poli chulo. Mérito no caer ko.


----------



## Invasor (3 Ago 2022)

Crivit dijo:


> Falta video, luego vienen más mossos, les atiza y se trata de ir en el coche. Es un descojone



Luego vienen más mossos y del primer porrazo que le meten los de intervención ni se menea el figura.


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

Creo recordar que era italiano, le calza un 1 2 de academia. La patadita pelea de colegio que le dá el madero, que ridiculo.


----------



## HaCHa (3 Ago 2022)

Pues el dos no lo sé, pero me como el rabo a que el primer _hook_ que ha conectado le ha dejado la mano mínimo como para necesitar tornillos.

O el tío trabaja descargando cajas todo el santo día o en cuando se pase el efecto de la adrenalina entenderá lo que sucede cuando golpeas a full el hueso más duro del cuerpo de tu oponente con el amasijo destrozado de huesecillos, tendones, nervios y ligamentos que solías llamar mano, sin vendar ni enguantar.

También cabe que se haya tirado años haciendo ejercicios de endurecimiento de puños. Tal caso ya hace mucho que no es capaz de escribir bien, pero apenas necesitará una escayola y semanas de resposo. La risa será cuando tenga artritis a los sesenta y no consiga ni manejar un tenedor.

Y hasta aquí la realidad de vuestros gatillazos. Preguntad a cualquier traumatólogo y que os cuente lo que pasa por urgencias como quince veces por finde... Aquí el otro día vimos pasar a uno de muay thai que no volverá a ponerse un guante porque ya no volverá ni a mover media mano ni a sentir nada en ella ni a poder coger una mierda con ella. La trajo como si le hubiera pasado por encima un camión. Su adversario, en cambio, apenas tenía tres costillas rotas, un orbital fisurado y cuatro dientes menos; le dimos el alta enseguida, con el TAC limpio.

Y por esto es por lo que hay que estudiar jiujitsu y nada más. Al malo si le golpeas que sea con el hormigón, pedazo de troglo.


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

V10 5.2 dijo:


> Y tanto que va armado.



Mis dos puños cuidan de mí, que decía el rockero calvo.


----------



## Wein (3 Ago 2022)

va armado va armado con los puños. Y si es policia por que no se identifica y saca la placa y pistola?


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues el dos no lo sé, pero me como el rabo a que el primer _hook_ que ha conectado le ha dejado la mano mínimo como para necesitar tornillos.
> 
> O el tío trabaja descargando cajas todo el santo día o en cuando se pase el efecto de la adrenalina entenderá lo que sucede cuando golpeas a full el hueso más duro del cuerpo de tu oponente con el amasijo destrozado de huesecillos, tendones, nervios y ligamentos que solías llamar mano, sin vendar ni enguantar.
> 
> ...



Es boxeador profesional se nota como planta los pieses. No se ha hecho ningún daño en la mano, si le dá con todo primero rompe la mandíbula del otro que él se chafe un nudillo. No tengo que preguntar a ningún traumatólogo, he practicado el deporte concreto y aún le doy al saco de vez en cuando.
No tienes mucha idea, escribes por escribir y te crees gracioso u ocurrente.


----------



## 21creciente (3 Ago 2022)

todo lo que les den es poco


----------



## sebososabroso (3 Ago 2022)

Será viejo, pero no lo había visto, y el motivo?


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> el quinto metacarpiano concretamente.
> 
> Fractura de Jones para mas señas.



El quinto metacarpiano ni siquiera entra en contacto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> El quinto metacarpiano ni siquiera entra en contacto.



Depende como pegues.


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Depende como pegues.



Fractura de Jones se la haría el madero que dá la patadita. 
Que yo sepa corrijame si me equivoco doc eso es en el pie.
Si te refieres al nudillo del meñique si te lo rompes es que has pegado mal, sí en frágil, si das bien das con el indice y el medio, si es verdad que el anular también rompe fácil.


----------



## Cowboy from hell (3 Ago 2022)

si, pero lo que no se ve es las que le dieron luego


----------



## Remero premium (3 Ago 2022)

Ha faltado unas ostias +, por parte del boxeador italiano. La patadita del moso es de lo + maricón que he visto...pa eso no hagas nada


----------



## McNulty (3 Ago 2022)

Me nvtrec ver a policías recibiendo amor.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Por lo que parece, el héroe de Burbuja, pegó aún camarero que no quiso servirle si no pagaba antes los chupitos que se había trincado. Al día siguiente volvió a meterse en otra bronca...Un grande y ejemplo a seguir, lo mismo no estaba ni vacunado





Esa es la versión del dueño del local.

Otra versión es que le vieron pinta de turista y le intentaron meter el sablazo habitual y al tipo igual no le sentaría nada bien.

Aunque esa otra versión hay que descartarla rapidamente porque ya sabemos que lo de cobrar más a los turistas es algo que jamás se atrevería a hacer un bar y un restaurante de este pais ¿a que no?

Saludos.


----------



## McLovin (3 Ago 2022)

Joder qué bueno. Además el tío retrocede ante ellos dos en plan "dejadme tranquilo, no quiero problemas", incluso encaja una primera galleta/patada de uno de ellos y sigue retrocediendo con las manos en alto, pero llega un momento que el tío pensaría....bueno que les den a estos 2 mierdas, les he dicho que no quería problemas y han venido a buscarme....pues le encontraron, vaya que si le encontraron, mis dies para el _calbo_,


----------



## parserito (3 Ago 2022)

Vaya derechazo, suena a cuello


----------



## Roberto Malone (3 Ago 2022)

Dicen que la violencia es mala y que hablando se entiende la gente.

Sí, es mala si no sabes usarla, y más con lo que ya tenemos y se avecina.


----------



## Murnau (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> es un vídeo de hace 2 años, 2 mossos y el que pega era boxeador amateur. Les dejó la cara como un mapa



Tenemos foto de las caras para mayor regocijo?


----------



## 4ken4t0n (3 Ago 2022)

Va armado, va armado Paco


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1144683



Toda la razón!


----------



## Karlb (3 Ago 2022)

Cómo suena.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y no es poca cosa el otro porque pese a eso no le tumba.



Eso venía a decir, es impresionante que no quedara ko, vaya par de hostias se ha llevado.


----------



## Galvani (3 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Eso venía a decir, es impresionante que no quedara ko, vaya par de hostias se ha llevado.



Ese se va a pensar tocar a otro. Y vaya mierda de policías, ¿No llevaban armas?


----------



## m4wz (3 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me encanta.
> 
> Son los que registraban bolsas de la compra en busca de productos no esenciales.



O presumían de intervenciones como esta:


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ago 2022)

Si ve el vídeo Dana White lo ficha para dar hostias en la UFC, con 2 de esas podría tumbar a más de uno.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esa es la versión del dueño del local.
> 
> Otra versión es que le vieron pinta de turista y le intentaron meter el sablazo habitual y al tipo igual no le sentaría nada bien.
> 
> ...



Pues le van timando en todas partes...porque al día siguiente volvió a tener bronca.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues le van timando en todas partes...porque al día siguiente volvió a tener bronca.




Eso dice algún medio de información de más que dudosa credibilidad, sin dar ningún dato más sobre el suceso para poder contrastar la información o supuesta información.

Pero bueno si lo dice un medio de información debe de ser verdad porque ya sabemos que los medios de información de este pais jamás se atreverían a mentirnos ¿a que no?

Saludos.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> es antiguo pero lo sigo viendo y me jarto. El secreta que recibe es cliente VIP de su dentista de confianza.



Al funci de mierda de @elena francis no le gustan estos vídeos


----------



## SPQR (3 Ago 2022)

Buen par de hostias le calza. Imaginad que fuera una charopolicia que accedió al cuerpo con la bajada de requisitos físicos para la igualdac y todo eso. La mata, y luego seguro que la apuntan en las listas de muertes machistas.

Este video está bien para enseñarselo a todos los progres que reniegan de la policia, y de su "violencia" cuando usan las porras, que se creen que a un pavo como este se le reduce con abrazos y buenas palabras.



gallofino dijo:


> es antiguo pero lo sigo viendo y me jarto. El secreta que recibe es cliente VIP de su dentista de confianza.


----------



## vinavil (3 Ago 2022)

*Italiano liberado tras agredir a dos camareros y dos policías se burla de la justicia española.*


----------



## jolu (3 Ago 2022)

Normal que después de esas tortas de reeducación los perros solicitaran ser "secreta". Debe ser muy duro ir con uniforme y que la gente vaya por la calle y digan "mira, a ese caballero lo han reeducado".


----------



## aparejATAzulu (3 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> es antiguo pero lo sigo viendo y me jarto. El secreta que recibe es cliente VIP de su dentista de confianza.



Bueno, luego llegaron los ARRO y le sacudieron unos buenos porrazos.


----------



## Galvani (3 Ago 2022)

Sin ganas? Un poco más y se lo carga.


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues el dos no lo sé, pero me como el rabo a que el primer _hook_ que ha conectado le ha dejado la mano mínimo como para necesitar tornillos.
> 
> O el tío trabaja descargando cajas todo el santo día o en cuando se pase el efecto de la adrenalina entenderá lo que sucede cuando golpeas a full el hueso más duro del cuerpo de tu oponente con el amasijo destrozado de huesecillos, tendones, nervios y ligamentos que solías llamar mano, sin vendar ni enguantar.
> 
> ...



¿Estás comiendote el rabo ya?¿ten cuidado no te rompas el cuello nena? Porque el boxeador sale al dia siguiente en el video de más arriba y ni una tirita.
¿Supongo que eres uno de esos matasanos bocachancla que creen que han estudiado una gran carrera?
Anda a recetar vacunas.


----------



## Ordel (3 Ago 2022)

Cómo huyen las putas mariconas


----------



## Marvelita (3 Ago 2022)

pudiendo placar y, aunque fuera, agarrar para reducirlo entre dos prefiere lanzar un lowkick que para tumbar a alguien con eso tienes que romperle el femur.

¿secretas sin defensa, ni spray ni nada? no se... para mi que no son secretas ni ostiaes

Esas dos hostias van fuerte pero son muy faciles de cubrirse, puñetazo sin mas... la cosa es que el otro tiene nulo entrenamiento en deportes de contacto, defensa personal etc... el otro mas de lo mismo...

eso no son polis ya te lo digo yo


----------



## Wasi (3 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues el dos no lo sé, pero me como el rabo a que el primer _hook_ que ha conectado le ha dejado la mano mínimo como para necesitar tornillos.
> 
> O el tío trabaja descargando cajas todo el santo día o en cuando se pase el efecto de la adrenalina entenderá lo que sucede cuando golpeas a full el hueso más duro del cuerpo de tu oponente con el amasijo destrozado de huesecillos, tendones, nervios y ligamentos que solías llamar mano, sin vendar ni enguantar.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (3 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El madero es buen encajador.
> 
> No queda completamente ko.



Por que no le alcanza con la izquierda y la derecha impacta en el pómulo/temporal.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (3 Ago 2022)

No levanta ni la guardia, que lamentable


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> pudiendo placar y, aunque fuera, agarrar para reducirlo entre dos prefiere lanzar un lowkick que para tumbar a alguien con eso tienes que romperle el femur.
> 
> ¿secretas sin defensa, ni spray ni nada? no se... para mi que no son secretas ni ostiaes
> 
> ...



Los polis también tienen en general nulo conocimiento de deportes de contacto, son más de ir al gimnasio a atrofiar la musculatura levantando hierros, he visto ha un senegales exmilitar que sí sabia dar bajar a seis maderos en cuestión de un minuto, estaban los seis a la vez acostados en el suelo dos de ellos inconscientes.
Si es verdad que el negro era una mala bestia de más de 1.90


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (3 Ago 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Luego vienen más mossos y del primer porrazo que le meten los de intervención ni se menea el figura.



Punto n1, se tira el al suelo y no le dan ningún porrazo.

Punto n2, el policiapoli que va con la defensa y tanto amenazaba es el único que no recibe al retirarse de la acción en cuanto ve a su “compi” recibir mandanga de la buena.

ACAB HIJOSDEPUTA


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Ago 2022)

Qué gusto da ver recibir esas hostias a un policía


----------



## il banditto (3 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Los polis también tienen en general nulo conocimiento de deportes de contacto, son más de ir al gimnasio a atrofiar la musculatura levantando hierros, he visto ha *un senegales exmilitar* que sí sabia dar bajar a seis maderos en cuestión de un minuto, estaban los seis a la vez acostados en el suelo dos de ellos inconscientes.
> Si es verdad que el negro era una mala bestia de más de 1.90



el mitico papagore, los maderos se deben frotar las manos cuando se lo cruzan, saben que si va puesto de merca tiene la mecha muy corta y busca gresca, le intentan reducir, se van para comisaria con un ojo morado, un esguince en la muñeca y una baja por lesiones y estrés de 6 meses cobrando el 100% rascandose los cojones en el sofa.


----------



## HaCHa (3 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> ¿Estás comiendote el rabo ya?¿ten cuidado no te rompas el cuello nena? Porque el boxeador sale al dia siguiente en el video de más arriba y ni una tirita. ¿Supongo que eres uno de esos matasanos bocachancla que creen que han estudiado una gran carrera?



Por enésima vez: no soy médico. Pero sí que he estudiado como tres veces lo que tu médico.
Me da para entender de italiano lo justo como para decirte que no te has enterado de una mierda. También como para quedarme con lo subnormal que eres. Vive con ello.


----------



## MAIKØX (3 Ago 2022)

Luego saldrán a morder a cuatro críos y se les vuelve a subir el ego no preocuparse.


----------



## HaCHa (3 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> No se ha hecho ningún daño en la mano, si le dá con todo primero rompe la mandíbula del otro que él se chafe un nudillo. No tengo que preguntar a ningún traumatólogo, he practicado el deporte concreto y aún le doy al saco de vez en cuando.



Pero nunca le das sin vendas.
¿Eh o qué? Enga, machote, pon los huevos ahí. Te reto a que le eches un par y te tires una hora frente al saco a full sin vendas ni guantes y luego nos vengas con unas radiografías.


Os pongáis como os pongáis, y pese a que haya cabezabuques preparados para romper ladrillos con los puños, el boxeador promedio no lo está, sólo se cree que lo está. Lo cierto es que no hinca bien los nudillos ni da la torsión y el ángulo correctos de muñeca porque suele golpear con todo eso inmovilizado a conciencia. La realidad es que la mano no se puede usar como una cachiporra y que todos los deportes que parten de esa base están sólo pensados como deportes y usados como medio de defensa personal lo único que hacen es volver toda tu experiencia en tu contra y hacer que te hagas la hostia de daño.

Vale, a veces no es así, hay gente que hace cosas como las del vídeo y se va de rositas, sí; pero es más cuestión de suerte que de acondicionamiento físico o técnica. ¿Por qué os creéis que las artes tradicionales, las japochinas, las que sí se pensaron desde el principio para defensa a mano vacía, no emplean apenas los nudillos y a menudo optan por cosas como golpear con el canto de la mano y los dedos sobre las partes blandas del cuerpo?

Ahora empezará a desfilar la horda cromañón a decirme que sabe mucho de esto y que no me entero. Pero la realidad es que las disciplinas de miles de años de antigüedad me dan la razón y punto. También la ciencia médica. Vuestro entrenador y vuestro entrenamiento de potro de Vallecas me lo pongo yo en el perineo y luego me peto una de alubias con tocino a la salud de vuestras falanges.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (3 Ago 2022)

Suelo! suelo o te doy otra! suelo!!
(le da 2 hostias al compañero)
El de "suelo!" sale corriendo como una maricona.


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Por enésima vez: no soy médico. Pero sí que he estudiado como tres veces lo que tu médico.
> Me da para entender de italiano lo justo como para decirte que no te has enterado de una mierda. También como para quedarme con lo subnormal que eres. Vive con ello.



Anda y comete la polla estudioso, que sabrás tú que he estudiado yo, majadero.
Hasta la vista sr. lisensiado portera.


----------



## pandillero (3 Ago 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> el mitico papagore, los maderos se deben frotar las manos cuando se lo cruzan, saben que si va puesto de merca tiene la mecha muy corta y busca gresca, le intentan reducir, se van para comisaria con un ojo morado, un esguince en la muñeca y una baja por lesiones y estrés de 6 meses cobrando el 100% rascandose los cojones en el sofa.



Ese mismo, se ve que no le has visto repartir, no se veia a los polis muy alegres de encontrarse con él, al final igual eran veinte entre nacionales y munipas. Pero sí con lo poco que les gusta doblar el lomo igual hay algún cabestro de esos al que no le dá más que lo noquée el elefante negro, con tal de cogerse vacaciones extra como dices.


----------



## Critikalspanish (3 Ago 2022)

Menudo lowhit de maricona le mete el madero maricón. 
Poco les pasa.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (3 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues el dos no lo sé, pero me como el rabo a que el primer _hook_ que ha conectado le ha dejado la mano mínimo como para necesitar tornillos.
> 
> O el tío trabaja descargando cajas todo el santo día o en cuando se pase el efecto de la adrenalina entenderá lo que sucede cuando golpeas a full el hueso más duro del cuerpo de tu oponente con el amasijo destrozado de huesecillos, tendones, nervios y ligamentos que solías llamar mano, sin vendar ni enguantar.
> 
> ...



  

Tú no has pegado un puñetazo a nadie en tu vida, y probablemente tampoco hayas recibido ninguno, pero eso no quita que vengas aquí a pontificar, como siempre, aunque no tengas ni puta idea.

Parece que tengas alguna necesidad de reafirmarte o algo.

Ah, y lo de comerte tu propia polla como apuesta, denota un poco tu complejo, mejor no lo vuelvas a utilizar en público ¡pichacorta!


----------



## Vctrlnz (3 Ago 2022)

Hilo de aspirantes a policía que no lograron pasar las pruebas y ahora se alegran cuando apalean policías.


----------



## Sawa (3 Ago 2022)

Suelo o te doy otra... jojojojojo


----------



## Invasor (3 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Punto n1, se tira el al suelo y no le dan ningún porrazo.
> 
> Punto n2, el policiapoli que va con la defensa y tanto amenazaba es el único que no recibe al retirarse de la acción en cuanto ve a su “compi” recibir mandanga de la buena.
> 
> ACAB HIJOSDEPUTA



De los que bajan no recibe ninguno.
No se ve bien pero si fuera como tú dices y se tira al suelo sin que ni siquiera le den un gomazo el tipo ése es de lo más julandron que va abusando cuando puede.


----------



## Mark_ (3 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Qué gusto da ver recibir esas hostias a un policía



Hace 3 años ese video me habría puesto de mala leche.

Ahora lo he disfrutado como un cabrón.

La actuación cobarde, servil y anticonstitucional de las fuerzas de seguridad durante el confinamiento ha quitado la venda de los ojos a mucha gente.

La policía no está para protegernos, la policía está para proteger los políticos y demas cabrones de nosotros, el pueblo, que encima somos los que les pagamos el sueldo.

Además se lo tienen cada vez mas creído, como las enfermeras tiktokeras. 

Que les follen.


----------



## elviejo (3 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pero nunca le das sin vendas.
> ¿Eh o qué? Enga, machote, pon los huevos ahí. Te reto a que le eches un par y te tires una hora frente al saco a full sin vendas ni guantes y luego nos vengas con unas radiografías.
> 
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea.
Pero ni puta idea.

Cuanto más te leo, me queda más claro porqué eres tan tragacionista


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Ago 2022)

vaya ostión le mete al colega, no sé como se levanta


----------



## spala (3 Ago 2022)

va armado, si, con 2 manos,


----------



## Chispeante (4 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso dice algún medio de información de más que dudosa credibilidad, sin dar ningún dato más sobre el suceso para poder contrastar la información o supuesta información.
> 
> Pero bueno si lo dice un medio de información debe de ser verdad porque ya sabemos que los medios de información de este pais jamás se atreverían a mentirnos ¿a que no?
> 
> Saludos.



Por supuesto que mienten y entre y lo cuentan y lo que sucede la distancia es inmoral. La Policía y los Medios, dejan mucho que desear, han tenido y tienen comportamientos que me han distanciado casi insalvablemente de ellos, pero mis héroes y mis referentes no son un boxeador reparte estopa sin sentido. Lo de legítima defensa contra la Policía hoy la emplea este, para muchos de vosotros con razón, pero también se puede acoger a ella una manada de menas, un etarra de mierda o un okupa. Cuidado que esto de ir en plan Charles Bronson, Yo soy la Justicia, puede tener muchas interpretaciones y el ciudadano medio al final tiene siempre las de perder. El sistema protege muy poco y de manera ineficiente, pero la salvación, porque la naturaleza humana y la historia así lo han demostrado, no vendrá de justicieros solitarios ni de bandas organizadas al margen de la ley. 

Más allá del limes de Occidente las cosas funcionan al margen de la ley y el que puede sale huyendo.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Por supuesto que mienten y entre y lo cuentan y lo que sucede la distancia es inmoral. La Policía y los Medios, dejan mucho que desear, han tenido y tienen comportamientos que me han distanciado casi insalvablemente de ellos, pero mis héroes y mis referentes no son un boxeador reparte estopa sin sentido. Lo de legítima defensa contra la Policía hoy la emplea este, para muchos de vosotros con razón, pero también se puede acoger a ella una manada de menas, un etarra de mierda o un okupa. Cuidado que esto de ir en plan Charles Bronson, Yo soy la Justicia, puede tener muchas interpretaciones y el ciudadano medio al final tiene siempre las de perder. El sistema protege muy poco y de manera ineficiente, pero la salvación, porque la naturaleza humana y la historia así lo han demostrado, no vendrá de justicieros solitarios ni de bandas organizadas al margen de la ley.
> 
> Más allá del limes de Occidente las cosas funcionan al margen de la ley y el que puede sale huyendo.




Ya estamos poniendo en mi boca cosas que jamás digo ¿Dónde he puesto yo que este tío sea mi superhéroe de barrio conflictivo? 

Lo que digo es que hay versiones de las cosas y que unos ponen la que quieren y otros se creen la que les da la gana.

Yo por experiencia cuando veo en una misma noticia las palabras turista extranjero, bar de copas y una cuenta por medio pues me salta mi instinto arácnido de Spiderman y comienzo a sospechar, que quieres que te diga.

Saludos.


----------



## elena francis (4 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al funci de mierda de @elena francis no le gustan estos vídeos



Tontorrón, veo que sigues supurando por la herida. 

El boxeador ese maricón del primer porrazo que se lleva se cae al suelo como la puta maricona de mierda que es. Ya han puesto el vídeo por ahí atrás.

Si te escuece el culo date un poco de crema. Pa que no supure el desgarro....


----------



## Chispeante (4 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya estamos poniendo en mi boca cosas que jamás digo ¿Dónde he puesto yo que este tío sea mi superhéroe de barrio conflictivo?
> 
> Lo que digo es que hay versiones de las cosas y que unos ponen la que quieren y otros se creen la que les da la gana.
> 
> ...




Lo de héroe lo decía por la mayoría de los comentarios que he podido leer en este hilo, como si fuera caudillo contra la represión policial, no en tu caso particular. Y si, las noticias hay que contrastarlas, aunque en la mayoría de los casos y temas, el dogma general se impone y no hay demasiadas versiones alternativas. En cualquier caso, salvo para defenderte o defender, y no contra la fuerzas del orden, lo de meterse en trifulcas suele ser una pésima decisión. Algún día va a dar con alguno más hábil, más rápido, más fuerte o con más suerte y le hará plantearse si de verdad merecía la pena. 

Por mi parte poco más tengo que decir sobre esta cuestión. Mis mejores y pacíficos deseos para todo el mundo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (4 Ago 2022)

Yo pensaba que el de negro que va retando a voces cual boxeador, era el loco y resulta que es el caballero caballero jajajaja 

Menudas hostias más precisas, lpias y efectivas que le suelta al otro. 

Antes del 2020, este video me habría cabreado muchísimo.


----------



## Magufillo (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (4 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Será viejo, pero no lo había visto, y el motivo?




El boxeador era un italiano que se fue sin pagar unos chupitos del barrio Gótico en Barcelona. El vídeo completo está en Youtube puesto unos posts más atrás y ahí ponen la descripción.


----------



## Duda Metódica (4 Ago 2022)

Poco profesional la actuación del policia que agrede primero y luego recibe los puñetazos. Tambien la de su compañero que no le ayuda. Todo lo contrario de los policias que detienen al energúmeno, resolutivos y sin dudas en como actuar.
Es un boxeador que venía de hacer un simpa y de romper el tabique nasal y una ceja al camarero y apalizar al dueño del bar de 68 años. No me parece que el hecho de chulear y pegar a los caballero caballero, lo convierta en alguien digno de admiracion. Y ha tenido mucha suerte de que aquí nos la cogemos con papel de fumar. En otras circunstancias espacio-tiempo, es decir en otro momento histórico y/o en otro país se podía haber llevado un taserazo o unos balazos, o después de haber sido detenido desde haber recibido lo suyo hasta acabar en un hospital o en una cuneta. Con eso no quiero decir que estoy a favor de esas soluciones tan radicales, solo que el tipo debe de ser consciente de la suerte que ha tenido. 

Un boxeador atacó a dos camareros en Barcelona y se iba sin pagar, pero llegó la policía


----------



## Colonoscopio (4 Ago 2022)

Además el italiano es mago porque le zurra a uno y se calla el otro. Es seguro que les ha suavizado el carácter a los dos.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Por supuesto que mienten y entre y lo cuentan y lo que sucede la distancia es inmoral. La Policía y los Medios, dejan mucho que desear, han tenido y tienen comportamientos que me han distanciado casi insalvablemente de ellos, pero mis héroes y mis referentes no son un boxeador reparte estopa sin sentido. Lo de legítima defensa contra la Policía hoy la emplea este, para muchos de vosotros con razón, pero también se puede acoger a ella una manada de menas, un etarra de mierda o un okupa. Cuidado que esto de ir en plan Charles Bronson, Yo soy la Justicia, puede tener muchas interpretaciones y el ciudadano medio al final tiene siempre las de perder. El sistema protege muy poco y de manera ineficiente, pero la salvación, porque la naturaleza humana y la historia así lo han demostrado, no vendrá de justicieros solitarios ni de bandas organizadas al margen de la ley.
> 
> Más allá del limes de Occidente las cosas funcionan al margen de la ley y el que puede sale huyendo.



este es un juego al que tenemos que jugar todos
y TENDREMOS que hacerlo
y por ahora el que se come las 2 galletas es un instrumento del Estado que no me permite salir airoso de una situacion de peligro


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Poco profesional la actuación del policia que agrede primero y luego recibe los puñetazos. Tambien la de su compañero que no le ayuda. Todo lo contrario de los policias que detienen al energúmeno, resolutivos y sin dudas en como actuar.
> Es un boxeador que venía de hacer un simpa y de romper el tabique nasal y una ceja al camarero y apalizar al dueño del bar de 68 años. No me parece que el hecho de chulear y pegar a los caballero caballero, lo convierta en alguien digno de admiracion. Y ha tenido mucha suerte de que aquí nos la cogemos con papel de fumar. En otras circunstancias espacio-tiempo, es decir en otro momento histórico y/o en otro país se podía haber llevado un taserazo o unos balazos, o después de haber sido detenido desde haber recibido lo suyo hasta acabar en un hospital o en una cuneta. Con eso no quiero decir que estoy a favor de esas soluciones tan radicales, solo que el tipo debe de ser consciente de la suerte que ha tenido.
> 
> Un boxeador atacó a dos camareros en Barcelona y se iba sin pagar, pero llegó la policía



si el camarero hubiera tenido una pistola
nada de esto habria ocurrido. 

esos 2 polis no habrian sufrido agresion alguna.


----------



## Guaguei (4 Ago 2022)

va armado, va armado


----------



## Aurkitu (4 Ago 2022)

Reilly dijo:


> Es boxeador, Federico Colombi. Y las armas son sus puños jajaja
> 
> Yo también me toco día sí día también con este video.
> 
> "Suelo o te doy otra". Le faltan piernas luego. Le mete un 2-1 de libro.



¿Y de los camareros se sabe algo?









Vídeo: El boxeador detenido en Barcelona tras golpear a dos camareros y dos policías sale libre y se burla en redes sociales


Esta semana, Federico Colombi, un italiano que se encontraba de vacaciones en Barcelona protagonizó un percance en un local de copas cuando agredió ...




elcierredigital.com


----------



## yixikh (4 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> es antiguo pero lo sigo viendo y me jarto. El secreta que recibe es cliente VIP de su dentista de confianza.



El turista italiano de 22 años fue detenido en Barcelona tras mandar al hospital a cuatro personas








Vídeo: Brutales golpes de un boxeador a dos agentes por hacer un 'sinpa'


El turista italiano, un boxeador de 22 años fue detenido en Barcelona tras mandar al hospital a cuatro personas




www.elplural.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> es un vídeo de hace 2 años, 2 mossos y el que pega era boxeador amateur. Les dejó la cara como un mapa



_*Conviene evitar que un pequeño problema se convierta en otro mayor. 
Entiendo que es una putada que dos personas se vayan sin pagar pero es algo muy infrecuente y se debería ponderar hasta que punto vale la pena montar una escandalera por algo que no supera los 10 euros en gastos de material . En todas las profesiones hay impagos por no hablar de los ocupas de los pisos ¿ qué se hace con un cliente que no paga una factura importante ? se le envía unos sicarios a que le de una paliza o al cobrador del frac ? *_

En cualquier caso el boxeador ha cometido un grave delito que le costará caro. Y el policía ha aprendido la lección más importante de su vida de como aproximarse a un tipo que posiblemente estuviese drogado y que desconocía que esos tipos que le patean eran policías y no atracadores que le quisieran robar el móvil - la cartera y el reloj. 

El boxeador, de 22 años y de origen italiano, estaba de vacaciones en Barcelona con otra persona y había intentado irse de un bar sin pagar. 








Un boxeador amateur golpea a dos ‘mossos’ y trata de robarles el coche


El hombre, de vacaciones en Barcelona, hirió antes a dos trabajadores de un bar del que quiso irse sin pagar




elpais.com













Un boxeador amateur agrede salvajemente a dos mossos en Barcelona


Tras tener un altercado en un bar, el boxeador, un joven italiano de 22 años, agredió a los agentes e intentó robarles el coche.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

Esta semana, Federico Colombi, un italiano que se encontraba de vacaciones en Barcelona protagonizó un percance en un local de copas cuando agredió a dos camareros y posteriormente a dos policías. Según se supo, el italiano no quería pagar cuatro chupitos. Ahora ha quedado en libertad y se mofa en redes sociales de su “hazaña”.
*“Las vacaciones continúan en esta mierda”* asegura en una historia subida a su Instagram. Federico Colombi, de 22 años y nacionalidad italiana, fue detenido el pasado 14 de agosto tras protagonizar una pelea en un bar.
El joven ha publicado contenido en sus redes sociales en los que se burla junto a sus amigos del sistema de* justicia y la policía de España.* Había sido apresado por las fuerzas antidisturbios de los *Mossos de Esquadra,* ya que los dos policías que intentaron detenerle no pudieron contra él.
El hombre es originario de Milán y se identifica con la frase Born to fight, nacido para pelear. Hasta donde se puede saber, se trata de un boxeador amateur que se encontraba de vacaciones en la* Ciudad Condal*.












Vídeo: El boxeador detenido en Barcelona tras golpear a dos camareros y dos policías sale libre y se burla en redes sociales


Esta semana, Federico Colombi, un italiano que se encontraba de vacaciones en Barcelona protagonizó un percance en un local de copas cuando agredió ...




elcierredigital.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> es antiguo pero lo sigo viendo y me jarto. El secreta que recibe es cliente VIP de su dentista de confianza.



Si son policías deberían echarlos del cuerpo, si van a detener alguien peligroso que usen las armas, si no están preparados que se vaya, la especialidad de muchos policías es ataque contra ciudadano indefenso, viejos, etc, siempre cumpliendo ordenes de los hijos de puta que votan las víctimas de ellos, todo es un proceso de gran lógica.


----------



## Sietebailes (4 Ago 2022)

Va armado dice la gestapo del balcón.....si jajaja con dos cojones.


----------



## HaCHa (4 Ago 2022)

elviejo dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea.
> Pero ni puta idea.



Claro, hostia. Por eso arrojas cero argumentos para demostrarlo.


----------



## HaCHa (4 Ago 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Tú no has pegado un puñetazo a nadie en tu vida, y probablemente tampoco hayas recibido ninguno.



Y otra vez. Esto es todo lo que traéis para discutirme las cosas. NADA.

En fin, yo hice tres años de sanda y como cuatro de MMA, antes de pasarme al grappling.
Y lo primero que hacía antes de pisar el tatami era vendarme los puños. Y lo último que hacía antes de meterme en la ducha era quitarme las vendas.
Sin ese ritual sagrado, todo vuestro rollo es inviable. Fisiológicamente inviable. Lo sabe todo el puto mundo y vosotros también, es sólo que no queréis reconocer que estáis instalados en una mentira, pero lo cierto es que sin las vendas y los guantes no sois más que uno de esos pájaros que se meten por error dentro de un edificio y, aunque puede que aguanten los primeros dos o tres golpes, al final terminan destrozándose el pico contra el cristal.


----------



## Teofrasto (4 Ago 2022)

Son dos mozos de cuadra, les sobra chulería y les falta hombría.


----------



## Termes (4 Ago 2022)

Pena no apliquen táser al minuto 2, el vídeo sería mucho más ameno.

Ideales y odios previos aparte, en el mundo real espero que el día que uno de estos "vecinos" me dé un problema, no sea yo quien tenga que dar la cara, y con una llamda me echen una mano (y sean los polis los que se coman las galletas a base de "por favor", "al suelo" etc etc)


----------



## Galvani (4 Ago 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Hace 3 años ese video me habría puesto de mala leche.
> 
> Ahora lo he disfrutado como un cabrón.
> 
> ...



Los manos atadas a veces pagan su pasotismo. El video es patético. Le da dos hostias y huyen. Irán sin armas.


----------



## noseyo (4 Ago 2022)

El mercenario tendría que ir puesto de lo que va confiscado por qué no lo tumbó y las ostias pequeñas no parecen


----------



## HaCHa (4 Ago 2022)

Termes dijo:


> Pena no apliquen táser al minuto 2, el vídeo sería mucho más ameno.



A la hostia 2 ya aplican porra en las costillas y al primer porrazo el boxeador al suelo.
Y ya no se levanta ni presenta resistencia.
Vuestros superhéroes.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (4 Ago 2022)

Un 1 - 2 con perfecto equilibrio y coordinación.


----------



## Greco (4 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La Charo de mierda llamando hijodelagranputa al calvo cuando este se defiende,
> 
> que puto asco me dan estas zorras.



Meh, sería la primera en ir a chupársela si se diera la circunstancia.

Son asín.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (4 Ago 2022)

Si en lugar de ir disfrazados de menas para buscarle la ruina a cualquier pringado, hubieran ido de uniforme, esto no habría pasado.
Hay que darle visibilidad a los agentes. Si los disfrazas:
a) Se produce un efecto de invisibilidad e impunidad. Si tienes 8 personas "patrullando", hazlas visibles para que todos sean conscientes de que están ahí. Como se dice, esto antes no pasaba cuando en cada cruce de caminos había un guardia civil o sheriff.
b) Pueden cometer ilegalidades o escurrir el bulto fácilmente si se requiere que actúen. Pueden hasta vender droga si quieren.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (4 Ago 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Si en lugar de ir disfrazados de menas para buscarle la ruina a cualquier pringado, hubieran ido de uniforme, esto no habría pasado.
> Hay que darle visibilidad a los agentes. Si los disfrazas:
> a) Se produce un efecto de invisibilidad e impunidad. Si tienes 8 personas "patrullando", hazlas visibles para que todos sean conscientes de que están ahí. Como se dice, esto antes no pasaba cuando en cada cruce de caminos había un guardia civil o sheriff.
> b) Pueden cometer ilegalidades o escurrir el bulto fácilmente si se requiere que actúen. Pueden hasta vender droga si quieren.



Es que si van de paisano pueden hacerse el sueco cuando les interese. Sin embargo, de uniforme, cuando se escaquean o miran para otro lado por que no les interesa lo que ven, canta demasiado.


----------



## Artedi (4 Ago 2022)

Adorable. Comentario de un italiano: "questo non è un gancio, è un missile!"


----------



## elviejo (4 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, hostia. Por eso arrojas cero argumentos para demostrarlo.



Suelo contestar siempre. Contigo no me hace falta.
Suerte con la cuarta banderilla


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (4 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y otra vez. Esto es todo lo que traéis para discutirme las cosas. NADA.
> 
> En fin, yo hice tres años de sanda y como cuatro de MMA, antes de pasarme al grappling.
> Y lo primero que hacía antes de pisar el tatami era vendarme los puños. Y lo último que hacía antes de meterme en la ducha era quitarme las vendas.
> Sin ese ritual sagrado, todo vuestro rollo es inviable. Fisiológicamente inviable. Lo sabe todo el puto mundo y vosotros también, es sólo que no queréis reconocer que estáis instalados en una mentira, pero lo cierto es que sin las vendas y los guantes no sois más que uno de esos pájaros que se meten por error dentro de un edificio y, aunque puede que aguanten los primeros dos o tres golpes, al final terminan destrozándose el pico contra el cristal.



Es que no hay nada que discutir. Mira, reléete:

_



"Pues el dos no lo sé, pero me como el rabo a que el primer hook que ha conectado le ha dejado la mano* mínimo *como para necesitar tornillos."

Hacer clic para expandir...


_¿No te parece una afirmación exagerada? ¿No ves cómo le gira la cara en el primer meco? ¿Te parece que está tan mal dada como para que le tengan que reparar la mano con tornillos?

No te niego que hayan chavales con manitas de cristal y muchas pelis encima que se puedan hacer daño soltando una ostia, ni tampoco te discuto que los fines de semana se llenen las urgencias con chucsnorris de pacotilla y Kevins que pagan su frustración golpeando paredes. Pero joder, que en este derechazo en concreto se ve de sobra que no es el caso.

Claro que si luego explicas que casi casi eres el hijo de Bruce Lee, entonces me queda claro que sabes de sobra que te has pasado tres pueblos con la exageración, pero que lo haces igualmente porque tu escrito va de tirar mierda sobre el gigantón y su desplante a los caballero, caballero, que, por otra parte es tu modus operandi siempre que te leo: defender a las autoridades paco, tengan o no tengan razón, defender la obediencia y la confianza ciega en la autoridad. Prefiero pensar que lo haces a cambio de una remuneración y que cuando terminas tu jornada, eres más normal, aunque tampoco descarto que seas así de verdad. Últimamente vengo descubriendo un tipo de gente que ni me imaginaba que existía.

De todas formas, por lo general me gusta leerte y te deseo unas buenas vacaciones con buena compañía, a ver si te relajas un poquito, que si no, con tanta rotundidad, te veo en poco tiempo superando en ridículo al bueno d@el arquitecto que, por cierto ¿no serás tú?. A veces parecéis el mismo escribiendo, tanto en el fondo como en la forma.

Ah, el nutrizanks te lo he dado porque ni te imaginas cómo me he despollado con lo de ritual sagrado. Gracias.


----------



## panaderia (4 Ago 2022)

una duda, ¿por que no cae al suelo el que recibe las dos hostias?
para mi tiene mas merito la segunda que la primera. Es flipante.


----------



## Cazu10 (4 Ago 2022)

¿Estos eran los que ponían la sirenita del 4x4 si te veían fuera del trabajo en un polígono industrial cuando el encierro ilegal?.

Que les den bien.


----------



## little hammer (4 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> A la Charo se le cruzan las dos neuronas que tiene y empieza a decir que va armado.




En ese momento estaba mojando las bragas. No podía pensar con claridad


----------



## UN FÍSICO (4 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1144683



Qué razón llevas. Por eso a todo el mundo le digo lo mismo: fortalécete, física y mentalmente; eso es lo que les duele de verdad; vernos fuertes. (Y sí, ojo con las mierdas químicas que han repartido por doquier).


----------



## F650 (9 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La cosa queda entre delincuentes, y de todos los que salen en el vídeo los caballeros son los peores.



Solo falta decir que eres offgrider


----------



## From Thailand with love (9 Ago 2022)

creo que era italiano


----------

